# Neue  Füllebene, volltonfarbe



## mjb106 (9. April 2009)

hallo....
versuche mich mühsam in cs3 einzuarbeiten. 
wenn ich im Menue eine neue Füllebene mit Volltonfarbe erstelle, erscheint die neue Ebene mit Maske zwar über dem Hintergrundbild nur kann ich leider auch bei Aktivierung der Maske nicht darin arbeiten, das geht nur über Aktivierung des Hintergrundbildes und das ist ja nicht Sinn der Sache. Ich weiß nicht ob es etwas damit zu tun hat, jedenfalls ist mir aufgefallen das das Icon der neuen Füllebene anders aussieht als ich es in der Hilfe sehen kann, es ist ein gefülltes Quadrat hat aber nicht den kleinen Schieberegler unten drin.
Pleaaaase kann mir jemand helfen.
Jörg


----------



## oskar55 (9. April 2009)

Hallo,

die Hintergrundebene ist für einige Bearbeitungen tabu, deswegen würde ich eine Kopie der Hintergrundebene  machen und auf dieser weiterarbeiten (oder die Hintergrundebene in eine bearbeitbare Ebene umwandeln).

Gruß
Oskar


----------



## mjb106 (9. April 2009)

Danke Oskar für deine Antwort.
das ist mir klar, ich frage mich wieso ich nicht in der Füllebene arbeiten kann, ich will ja bei der bearbeitung mit verschiedenen Ebenen arbeiten und da nützt es mir nix wenn ich alles auf einer Kopie der Hintergrundebene habe.
Mein Problem ist, wieso auch bei Aktivierung der Füllebenenmaske ich nicht darin arbeiten kann !
Jörg


----------



## Boromir (10. April 2009)

Hallo mjb 106,

mir ist aufgefallen das deine Ebenenmaske schwarz ist. Dadurch hebst du ja den Effekt der Volltonfarbe wieder auf, hast du die Maske mit schwarz gefüllt? Bei mir ist die Maske weiß. Was willst du denn mit dem Bild machen, wenn man mehr weiß kann man evtl. besser helfen.Edit: So, hab nochmal probiert, auf einer schwarzen Maske mit dem Pinsel im Verrechnungsmodus "Weiches Licht" kannst du nichts erreichen. Das bei dir nur ein farbiges Kästchen statt eines mit Schieberegler zu sehen ist liegt daran, das man die größe dieser Symbole einstellen kann und bei dir wird das auf klein gesetzt sein. Das ist aber für dein Problem ohne Belang. Bitte schreib nochmal was du genau machen willst, dann klappt's auch mit der Hilfe.

Boromir


----------

